# Borage ,Borage, Borage—Safe?!!



## Randar (Jun 7, 2021)

I grow borage in my gardens here in suburban Chicago. You need to direct sow it early in the spring but it does very well and it will re-seed itself (to some degree... maybe not where you want it). Some also use it as a cover crop in clay soils as it has a deep tap root and is pretty drought resistant. Bees of all kins seem to love it but I am not sure how much nectar/pollen it actually produces.


----------

